
Is it time to put a tax on meat? - rhegart
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-it-time-to-put-a-tax-on-meat/
======
eeZah7Ux
..or put taxes on environmental impact: pollution and resource depletion and
it will automatically make human society more fair.

------
karma_hard
interesting idea

